# My ragdollbabies (pictures) *Uppdated pictures*



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Today my ragdoll babies turned two weeks! Here are some pictures of the little sweethearts:

S*Dragonfire Brennan, seal colorpoint:









S*Dragonfire Aislinn, sealtabby bicolor:









S*Dragonfire Bronwyn, sealtabby colorpoint









S*Dragonfire Aidan, bluetabby bicolor:









S*Dragonfire Kellin, seal bicolor:


----------



## cattus (Dec 23, 2005)

They're gorgeous


----------



## Sol (Feb 20, 2003)

They're lovely :luv I'm impressed you can see what colors they are. I'm lousy when it comes to determining color on colorpoints. Sure I can determine colors on an adult, but not on tiny babies.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Sol said:


> They're lovely :luv I'm impressed you can see what colors they are. I'm lousy when it comes to determining color on colorpoints. Sure I can determine colors on an adult, but not on tiny babies.


It's all a matter of ruling things out (and knowing what colors to expect). :wink: 
Color on nose = colorpoint, Pink nose = bicolor
Dark ears = seal, Not quite so dark ears = blue (its always easier when you have both colors in the same litter)
Pink earlobes (when they're very young) = tabby, Solid earcolor = solid.
Now you can clearly see who are tabby and who are not, their ears are almost white on the inside.


----------



## ForJazz (Dec 30, 2003)

Now that you point it out, it's really easy to tell! And I guess you had to rule out colors like lilac and chocolate.


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

ForJazz said:


> Now that you point it out, it's really easy to tell! And I guess you had to rule out colors like lilac and chocolate.


Yes, the chocolategene is very rare in ragdolls in Sweden, and the chances that both the parent cats would carrie the gene is close to zero.
Even though Samira's father's father is registrered as lilac in the pedigree, I know for a fact that the cat is actually blue. 

But this summer, I will mate Samiras daughter from her last litter, Tifa, to a lilacpointed male, one of the few we have in Sweden (we have two). I'm so happy I got the chance to borrow this male, even though I most likely won't have any chocolates or lilacs in the litter, since Tifa does not carrie the gene (at least not very likely). But they will all be guaranteed carries of the gene, and that alone is very exciting!  

Here is a picture of the beautiful boy, Snowball de Luxe á Chardani:


----------



## emma_pen (Nov 2, 2004)

BEAUTIFUL pics!


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

You have gorgeous cats!! Those babies are amazing.


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

Arrrhhhh there soooooooo adorable


----------



## dragonfire (Aug 1, 2005)

Here are pictures from Saturday, when the kittens were 3 weeks old:

S*Dragonfire Brennan:










S*Dragonfire Aislinn:










S*Dragonfire Bronwyn:










S*Dragonfire Aidan:










S*Dragonfire Kellin:


----------



## Jimmyness (Dec 31, 2005)

Omg what cuties!


----------



## shazino (Mar 27, 2005)

soooooooooooo cute


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

I WANT them, all of them!


----------

